# Chickens attacking the other



## Hannah Mason (May 23, 2021)

Hi
I have two chickens and they have lived in harmony for 2 years. One has has now started attacking the other. We are not sure what to do. We have separated them at night and have started to watch them when they are let put in the garden but we can't keep watching them every day all the time. Would you get them seperate houses?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you get another chicken? If you can remove the bird doing the attacking for a week where she can't see the others. It should reset things.

I'm also going to suggest you check the one that's getting picked on. Make sure she's healthy. Look to make sure her eyes are bright and round, that her bottom is clean. That she doesn't have any lumps or bumps she shouldn't have.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I would suggest pinless peepers for the bully. They work very well to stop the bad behavior.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the members did use them for a rooster that was a little too hormone driven. He found they did help.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I've used them on a couple bully barred rocks I had a while back. They work very well. Tried the separation thing, too. That didn't work for me.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One of the members did use them for a rooster that was a little too hormone driven. He found they did help.


I just googled and I may try these for the crazy silkie, Charlie. Hes been kept separate with another roo for more than a month and they do fine together for the majority of the time. However, if you let them out to free range they still go berserk with over mounting the hens. So they remain in a separate from the flock in a chicken tractor together. 
I wonder if these would allow them to rejoin the flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is Charlie a teenager? If he is, more than likely he'll settle down once he gets a bit older.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Is Charlie a teenager? If he is, more than likely he'll settle down once he gets a bit older.


About 9 months. For now he's kept separate from the rest with the other Dominique roo that is also too zealous. 😁 my girls feathers were suffering terribly. I have saddles on them now trying to let some healing take place.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The spray BluCote is also useful, decreases pecking, promotes healing and lets you see if other feathers are being removed.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> The spray BluCote is also useful, decreases pecking, promotes healing and lets you see if other feathers are being removed.


My girls feathers were damaged from roos mounting them. I bought saddles when I saw some skin abrasions and those have helped. 
With blue kote, do you just paint it on the entire affected area?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can get it in spray or a pour bottle. If you can get the spray, get that or wear gloves because Blue Kote stains like nobody's business.


----------

